# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Уход от жизни

## I_n_n_a

Здравствуйте! 
Я не знаю, как мне выразить свое состояние. У  меня постоянный панический страх.  Я понимаю теперь, что я ненавижу себя, других, обычных людей, я завидую дико людям, которые умеют проявлять любовь , которые умеют и любят работать. Мне страшно оттого, что у меня в сердце творится.  Я понимаю, что я замкнулась в себе, я обижена на себя и на многих.  Я не чувствую благодарности. Я все время нахожусь в обвинительно-оборонительной позиции. Чувствую, что если я открою рот, то оттуда посыпятся только недовольство и обвинения, конечно неадекватные. А кого обвинять? Сознательно я  понимаю, что я нахожусь в состоянии ребенка, который ни с кем не хочет считаться. Я вообще не разговариваю.  Вообще. 

Я боюсь, потому что похоже, что я всегда пребывала в своем  внутреннем мире и всегда была пассивна. Возможно, родители на это не реагировали. В школе я не отвечала на уроках, всегда стремилась поскорее оттуда уйти, чтобы оказаться в одиночестве. Я приходила домой и плакала всегда. Когда пришло время выбирать вуз я так была напугана.  В институте я чувствовала такую конкуренцию, что я понимала, что я ничтожество, я не понимала, зачем мне это все и  я не отвечала тоже и молчала. Меня все ругали. Меня чуть не выгнали из института. А теперь мне 25 лет и то, что я сама должна отвечать за свою жизнь меня вводит  в состояние дикого страха и огромнейшее желание ни за что не отвечать и сбежать ото всех.  Настолько дикого, что я готова впасть в состояние небытия, лишь бы не осознавать, что я должна играть какую-то роль в обществе, вообще чего-то хотеть, стремиться к чему-то, САМА и сама отвечать за последствия.  Я чувствую дичайшее сопротивление тому, чтобы что-то уметь и чего-то хотеть.  Мне хочется быть самой по себе. Но я чувствую жутчайшую депрессию. Я не принимаю обычных людей.  Я всех сторонюсь.  В школе меня принимали не от мира сего. Я впадаю постоянно в зависимость ото всех и при этом ненавижу и себя, и других за это. 

Так случилось, что на первой работе я вдруг почувствовала зависимость от одного человека, который приехал в командировку, мне показалось,  что он меня понимает. Он меня чуть ли не проклял. Теперь ситуация повторилась. Возник другой человек, он начал меня утешать, говорить хорошие слова, что он сделает все, готов мне служить, видел какая я грустная. Я расплакалась. Причем оба этих человека старше меня лет эдак на 30. Все повторяется. Я поверила, что он мне действительно захотел помочь в жизни, он учил меня рисовать, а я вместо того, чтобы радоваться – я ему зло завидовала. Я привязалась к нему, уже полгода.  Я понимаю, что я дико обманываюсь, мне больно, но я не хочу в это верить, я хочу верить, что он со мной, хотя у него у самого ситуация не лучше… И понятно, что я либо живу его жизнью, либо мне все равно нужно отделяться… 

Я ужасно боюсь родителей, особенно папу. Он всегда говорил, что мы ничтожество, если сами не зарабатываем.  
До того как я узнала о Сознании Кришны, я была точно такая же. Я в буквальном смысле теперь отторгаю все – и это проявляется физически, и умственно. Вместо того, чтобы развиваться я скатилась до уровня – не трогайте меня, я ни на что не способна. И самое ужасное – Я НЕ ХОЧУ выходить из этого детского рефлексивного состояния, мой ум не хочет идти в сферы взрослой жизни. А теперь когда я очень привязана к счастью, духовному, и в то же большое разочарование в жизни….. 

Я не справляюсь с жизнью, … все кругом такие ответственные … особенно преданные… да и обычные люди…а я просто все больше и больше ухожу в детство… отгораживаюсь от проблем, которые на меня сыпятся… на работе тетя меня порекомендовала, и  я знала, что я не знала как себя вести, я не умею скрывать собственную детскость и мышления и сознания. И мне прямо так и говорят, что я ни к чему не стремлюсь и что я неконтактная….Я не взрослею! И мне страшно… чем дальше, тем хуже. Я чувствую себя по жизни, как вор…  Меня не интересует то, что обычным людям интересно. Телевизор не смотрю, радио не слушаю… Я слушала только киртаны и читала джапу, а теперь я понимаю, что общество обычное меня отвергает и я его тоже…. И что я просто хочу получать счастье – от мантры и от духовного учителя… Во мне нет любви самой и мне все мало….. Мне нечего дать…. И все считают меня никем и подсмеиваются надо мной – на работе… Мне страшно, что я белая ворона… И в то же время я хочу, чтобы меня уважали, что Я о ком-то заботилась, чтоб я наконец чувствовала истину на своей стороне.... А я перед всеми виновата....

----------


## Нитай дас

Здравствуйте, Инна!
Спасибо Вам за это письмо.
Правильно ли я понимаю, что Вы постоянно испытываете сильное чувство тревоги? Что Вам тяжело строить отношения с другими и общаться, что Вам хочется спрятаться ото Всех, и Вы замыкаетесь в себе?

----------


## I_n_n_a

> Здравствуйте, Инна!
> Спасибо Вам за это письмо.
> Правильно ли я понимаю, что Вы постоянно испытываете сильное чувство тревоги? Что Вам тяжело строить отношения с другими и общаться, что Вам хочется спрятаться ото Всех, и Вы замыкаетесь в себе?


Да, я чувствую, что я как бы намеренно игнорирую людей, хотя на самом деле я очень нуждаюсь в приятии, но я все время как вампир какой-то чего-то жду от людей. Вроде хочется кому-то что-то хорошее сказать, сделать, но я смотрю на людей и у меня запускается эта программа сравнения и все сравнения не в мою пользу. То есть я, может даже и не знаю человека, я сужу о нем по тому, как он себя чувствует как подает себя, как говорит. Но я знаю, что я спокойно не могу на успехи других смотреть, меня тревожат мое тщеславие, хотя если меня за что-то хвалят, я это отрицаю тут же.  Лет 5 назад я как-то обращалась к графологу, и он мне рассказал про себя по почерку примерно следующее: 

 В предыдущем анализе я говорила об усиленном «внутреннем цензоре», или «контролере», - и в Вашем почерке также присутствует это явление. Однако, в отличие от предыдущего, оно выражается несколько иначе и имеет другие причины. 

Почерк несет информацию о так называемой «маске», об искусственном сдерживании себя, своей спонтанности, непосредственности. О склонности жить «с оглядкой». Присутствует защитный механизм, при котором, с целью защитить свою высокую уязвимость – неосознанно формируется «внешний щит», острая потребность «держать фасон», быть и вести себя безупречно. Не доверяясь до конца, не открываясь и не подпуская окружающих слишком близко, для этого инстинктивно Вы предпочитаете держаться формально и «дистанцинироваться». 

Может создасться впечатление, что Вы «не любите» человеческое общество или общение, кому-то из окружающих Вы можете казаться несколько «высокомерной» или «слишком гордой», но ...... Ваш почерк, опять же, и противоречит этому! Как и в предыдущем анализе, мы видим противоречие, но на этот раз оно другое, в чем-то сложнее. 

Дело в том, что Вы – не только не антисоциальный тип, Вы исключительно социально ориентированы по своей сути: 

Вы перфекционист, идеалист, также очень самокритичны, постоянно даете себе оценки, смотрите на себя «со стороны», высокоморальны и этичны. Вы неравнодушны, многое принимаете слишком близко к сердцу, все происходящее оставляет в Вас надолго свой след (как радость, так и обиды). Вам очень важны хорошие, гармоничные отношения с людьми, взаимопонимание, уважение, доброжелательность. Вы очень женственны, имеете сильную потребность нравиться, слышать приятные слова в свой адрес. А главное – Ваша потребность в ПРИЯТИИ. 

Что же происходит? В чем причина такого противоречия между «маской» и собой? Ваше состояние мучительнее, чем «просто комплексы». Глубокое разочарование, пассивность, отчуждение от внешнего мира и взаимодействия в социуме, психосоматические явления. 

Насколько я могу судить, речь может идти о психоэмоциональном расстройстве, скорее всего, средней тяжести скрытом или явном депрессивном расстройстве. Я бы посоветовала проконсультироваться со специалистом, чтобы знать, так ли это и что делать дальше (в том числе, обсудить необходимость лекарственной поддержки).

Вы спрашивали, видны ли позитивные изменения в Вашем нынешнем почерке теперь. 

Безусловно, сравнивая с почерком почти трехлетней давности (см. образец выше), можно отметить больший уровень внутренней стабильности и самообладания. Я бы сказала так: Вы эффективнее контролируете себя и свою жизнь, в целом лучше держитесь. 

Но если Вы хотите до конца откровенного ответа, то я вижу, что сама личность, точнее, ее слабые стороны и затруднения, о большинстве которых мы вели речь в самом анализе выше, продолжают присутствовать, хотя и, возможно, в более сглаженной форме. Стоит поработать над болезненной самокритикой, оценкой, сравнениями - все это не дает покоя, внутренней свободы, самостоятельности, удовлетворения и хорошей самооценки, которой Вы заслуживаете, но все равно и сейчас занижаете.

Инна, удивительно, как Вы точно все сами охарактеризовали: от манеры общения и потребности в человеческом приятии ("выслуживание любви") и до, одновременно с этим, - напрягающего общения, желания быть самой по себе! 

Нарушение интегрированности (гибкой приспособленности к взаимодействию с окружающим миром) дает защитный механизм - осторожность, избирательность, недоверчивость, стремление к "правильности", а некоторые окружающие люди могут видеть в этом просто "эгоизм". Если Вы хотели бы иметь хороших и интересных близких людей - друзей или любимого человека, то важно понимать, что достаточно трудно дружить, открыться или чувствовать себя комфортно рядом, пусть с очень милой в обращении и внешне привлекательной, но девушкой, занятой сравнениями, оценкой, анализом - но критическим, как судья. Это чувствуется без слов. 

Хорошие новости состоят в том, что осознание того, что на самом деле происходит - это уже половина, а то и больше, решения проблемы. 

Если бы мы с Вами вели обычную консультацию, я начала бы с разговора о родителях, многое идет (или, точнее, не хватало) именно от этих взаимоотношений, и сформировалось таким образом благодаря этому воздействию. 

Так или иначе, родителей не изменить, придется самой дорабатывать то, что необходимо. Я знаю, как трудно менять даже мелочь, не говоря о самооценке и взгляде на жизнь, поэтому нельзя ожидать мгновенной перемены. Тем не менее - постепенно можно достичь многого. Прежде всего - умением прощать себе и не придираться так к себе: подходить с идеальными ожиданиями к реальной жизни невозможно, так только гарантируешь себе разочарование. Научась прощать себе несовершенство, легче начинаешь смотреть и на других, вдруг перестаешь переоценивать то, чему уделял огромное значение. Понемногу придет ощущение, что жизнь это не столько соревнование, сколько творчество, возможности для самовыражения и удовлетворения. 

Верно, выслуживать любовь - неправильно и это не оценят, "равной" любви не будет, будут отношения, напоминающие ребенка и взрослого. Более того, и "заслуживать" любовь - тоже не нужно, любят не столько "за заслуги", сколько за личность, обаяние, дружбу, отношение к чему-то, взгляды - все вместе. Это как если представить какого-то артиста или певца, который поставил себе официальную задачу: заслужить звание любимца публики и кумира для подражания. Часто таковыми становятся как раз те, кто не стараются делать для этого что-то специально, а просто заражают своей влюбленностью в искусство, талантом, индивидуальностью, "светом", смелостью и т.д. 

Но в Ваших словах есть и потенциал: 
- желание быть лучше кого-то 
- огрмный стимул возникает что-то делать только когда я чувствую, что меня отблагодарят, будут меня уважать, ценить 

Если лишь немного убрать крайности, то можно эти же вещи сделать вполне здоровыми стимулами - здоровой конкурентностью, лидерством, яркостью, действительно заниматься чем-то социально-полезным (я имею в виду профессию или должность), связанными с помощью, с научением чему-то например. Есть люди, которые по своему складу, даже если и более самодостаточны - тем не менее очень социальны, им очень важно приятие, одобрение, признание. В этом нет ничего плохого, наоборот, это может стать "изюминкой" в характере человека, но при условии, что... не только этим жив человек. Нужно немного сместить фокусировку: с формы, внешнего, эстетики и контроля - на содержание, процесс, движение. 

С точки зрения почерка Вы сможете опознать, что движетесь в верном направлениии тогда, когда заметите больше живости, скорости, легкости в почерке, когда буквы не будут такими тяжеловесно-основательными и выписанными, а возможно, что они станут несколько "небрежными". Когда напряжение в руке и запястье снизятся, а скорость и продуктивность почерка увеличатся. Он станет выглядеть самобытнее и "старше".

----------


## Нитай дас

Да, очень тяжело и больно отталкивать людей, нуждаясь в их внимании, когда есть желание хороших отношений и хочется говорить приятные слова людям, но что-то мешает, когда мучительно видеть, как другие общаются и проявляют себя естественным образом и получают от этого радость.
Очень тяжело жить так из года в год, с самого детства.

Инна, Вы очень смелая и искренняя. Вам хочется отстраниться и быть самой по себе, и при этом у Вас есть решимость, благодаря которой мы с Вами сейчас общаемся. Это заслуживает уважения. Стиль Вашего письма, то, как Вы излагаете свои мысли, показывает Вашу разумность, осознанность и последовательность.

Правильно ли я понял, что Вы хотите научиться лучше справляться с жизнью и хотите исследовать свои возможности и ресурсы для этого, чтобы естественным образом обрести уважение других людей, почувствовать уверенность в себе, научиться заботиться о других?

----------


## I_n_n_a

Да, Вы знаете, это все очень странно. Все упирается в одно и то же. Я изначально понимаю, что я очень не OK. Я не могу выйти из прошлого, а ведь если кто просит о себе что-то рассказать - я обращаюсь в прошлое и не вижу там ничего хорошего. Самое ужасное, действительно же преданных не обманешь. Если они видят депрессивного человека, они понимают, чем тут дело пахнет. Преданные все знают.  Преданные строги, им не пожалуешься просто так. Обычные люди довольно-таки сочувственно ко мне относятся, можно сказать жалеют меня, ощущая мою потребность нравиться. Я чувствую их доброту, любовь, получается они как бы уже и ничего от меня не требуют и получается мне самой комфортно как бы находиться в состоянии, что от меня ничего никому не нужно. Но это с одной стороны комфортно, а с другой - это же ужасно, когда я вдруг начинаю ощущать свои истинные потребности! Я чувствую злость, что в отношении меня все происходит односторонне - а в ответ мне хочется еще и еще, что от меня даже не принимает никто сладостей каких-то, я не умею толком угощать, все чувствуют, что это как будто неискренне, да и я сама считаю, что благодарить меня не за что, я сама во всех нуждаюсь. Я чувствую как бы - да что ты можешь дать, ты сама о себе не можешь позаботиться, как ты можешь еще о ком-то позаботиться.  
Вокруг меня довольно тягостная атмосфера создается и мне самой хочется уйти, раствориться, когда кто-то на меня свое внимание обращает. Любой взгляд, любое обращение - это как возможность проявить любовь или уклониться от любви, я всегда и везде проигрываю. Зачем мне жить?  Я пытаюсь говорить людям что-то хорошее, но получается не из любви, а из ревности, желания выслужить любовь, из обиды...Из-за гипертрофированного желания быть хоть кем-то, мне хочется как-то компенсировать это незаслуженным вниманием других. И чем дольше времени проходить, тем больше я чувствую обиду, что проходит время, кто-нибудь звонит - спрашивает, как у тебя дела, а я чувствую такой ком обиды, что мол какие у меня дела, если своих нет, а в чужие меня никто не вовлекает...я не чувствую опоры в самой себе. Я в буквальном смысле ничего конкретного про себя не могу сказать, все говорят - это ТВОЯ жизнь - решай сама, это ТВОЯ ответственность, а я из-за этих слов чувствую, как я еще больше в пустыне оказываюсь, выброшенной за борт всеми....  Я все время в ожидании! А если к кому-то идти - все ждут от меня действий, а я жду, когда мне скажут,что делать и как это делать, разжуют и в рот положат....  

Вообщем, я все время в дебрях собственного ума и не могу ни на кого отвлечься. Смешно как-то. Даже если кто-то что-то начинает мне что-то рассказывать, это вплетается в анализ, который ведет мой собственный ум и становится причиной еще больших страданий и еще большего подтверждения моей отделенности ото всех. Я как заложница - без воли, без желания... 

Более того, меня мое состояние все больше и больше начинает раздражать, я устаю от себя настолько, что в конце концов испытываю гнев и взрыв агрессии и начинаю убеждать себя - все это ерунда, какая депрессия, какие проблемы, все у тебя нормально! Пытаешься прикинуться, но не получается. Я все время в состоянии, что готова разрыдаться, либо в состоянии холодности и масочности, вообщем безликого состояния, типо у меня нет никаких проблем....

----------


## Нитай дас

Как тяжело жить, не чувствуя опоры в себе!
Инна, чем больше я читаю Ваши письма, тем больше у меня уважения к огромной внутренней работе, которую Вы провели и продолжаете проводить, анализируя свою жизнь в поисках решений. Мало кто способен на такой анализ, оставаясь честной с самой собой. И сейчас по Вашей воле и по Вашему желанию Вы делаете еще один шаг к долгожданному решению накопленных вопросов. И это не просто. И Вы можете поблагодарить себя за этот шаг.
Наша переписка может содержать подробности, которые можно скрыть от общего просмотра в форуме. Пожалуйста, сообщайте мне, если что-то надо скрыть или убрать из нашей переписки, либо особые подробности присылайте в виде личного сообщения. В частности, я попрошу личным сообщением прислать дополнительную информацию о себе: 
_обращались ли Вы за психологической или психиатрической помощью раньше
были ли у Вас мысли или попытки покончить с жизнью
есть ли проблемы со здоровьем
какие медикаменты сейчас принимаете
употребляли ли наркотики
употребляете ли алкоголь
есть ли у Вас дети, были ли аборты или незавершенные успешно беременности
расскажите о ваших родителях - возраст, как складывались отношения родителей с течением времени
расскажите о Ваших родных сестрах и братьях (рожденных и не рожденных нормально/аборты мамы) - возраст, кто старший, младший
расскажите с кем из перечисленных родственников Вы жили и живете, в каких отношениях находитесь и как они складывались
были ли сложности с представителями властей
расскажите, пожалуйста, об основных жизненных событиях, был ли какой-то болезненный травмирующий опыт в семье
добавьте, если сочтете нужным, еще что-то важное
_
Итак, мы с Вами решили исследовать Ваши возможности и ресурсы с целью научиться лучше справляться с жизнью, чтобы естественным образом обрести уважение других людей, почувствовать уверенность в себе, научиться заботиться о других. Если Вы хотите что-то исправить или дополнить, пожалуйста, скажите, - это наш ориентир, наша цель.
Инна, Вы упомянули в тексте очень важный момент - свои истинные потребности. Это очень важно. Расскажите пожалуйста о них, перечислите их, как Вы их ощущаете?

----------


## I_n_n_a

Сергей, я все собираюсь с духом! Столько хочется написать - очень хочется, чтобы у меня что-то сдвинулось внутри, поэтому хочется как можно подробнее рассказать, чтобы Вы меня поняли! Вчера составляла и все стерлось  :sed:

----------


## I_n_n_a

> Здравствуйте, Инна!
> Я очень и очень обрадовался Вашему сообщению последнему. Я переживал, что обидел Вас чем-то или оттолкнул. У меня нет никаких сомнений в том, что Вы можете разобраться с Вопросами, которые Вас мучают. Никаких сомнений. Мы можем двигаться шаг за шагом. Предлагаю простое правило - одно письмо не более 5 предложений. Я постараюсь оперативно отвечать. В открытом форуме наша переписка может быть очень полезна другим. Ваши успехи могут многим помочь и вдохновить. При этом у Вас всегда есть возможность перейти к личной переписке, как это письмо. Это Ваша жизнь, и Вы имеете полное право обсуждать ее удобным для Вас способом.


я совсем не владею своей жизнью.. просто я так подумала, во мне настолько сильна потребность не жить так как все, я чувствую это просто банальная безответственность - за свои мысли, поступки, действия... Вы говорите по 5 предложений - а у Вас довольно много вопросов.  я все анализирую, как на них лучше ответить...




> Спасибо Вам за ответ!
> Поясните, пожалуйста, что значит *"сильна потребность не жить"*?
> Вопросов действительно много. Давайте их постепенно рассматривать. 12 вопросов о здоровье и т.п. мы рассмотрим позже. Вернемся к последнему вопросу с форума:_ "Итак, мы с Вами решили исследовать Ваши возможности и ресурсы с целью научиться лучше справляться с жизнью, чтобы естественным образом обрести уважение других людей, почувствовать уверенность в себе, научиться заботиться о других. Если Вы хотите что-то исправить или дополнить, пожалуйста, скажите, - это наш ориентир, наша цель"_
> Давайте уточним Вашу цель, что Вы хотите получить в результате нашего общения.


Цели: 
- раскрыть свою индивидуальность;
- сделать шаг в сторону ответственности;
- понять со мной что происходит;
- поверить, что возможно сделать что-то, чтобы уважать себя;
- хоть в чем-то стать уверенным в своей жизни;  :sed: 
- отвлечься от механизма сравнения;
- преодолеть пассивность и леность;
- поверить в чудо, в себя и в свои возможности;
- перестать отождествлять себя со своими недостатками;
- сделать ум своим другом;
- почувствовать, что даже в таком запущенном случае, как я , еще возможно выйти из тупика сознания, навязчивых мыслей, зависти, страха, печали;
- как-то распутать клубок, который в гордыню сформировался, и сопутствующие им раздражительность, и пр. 

я слишком многого от Вас хочу  :sed:  я боюсь того, что я уже и не человек вовсе, а как цветок живу.... =( 

"Сильная потребность не жить так, как все": 
- это значит как раз то, что для меня видится недоступным лично мне
1) перестать блуждать бесцельно, деградируя все больше и больше;
2) хоть как-то проявить себя, не быть безликим растением и не принижать себя намеренно;
3) жить нескучно - не делать то, что делают все, не сливаться с общей массой _ это мне гордыня говорит =( 
4) не жить обычной жизнью карми, обрести внутренний стержень;
5) понять, что моя жизнь не кончена,
6) что-то сделать со своими страхами

----------


## Нитай дас

Как приятно видеть человека с таким большим списком задач на развитие!
Чувствую, работы на ближайшее время нам будет предостаточно.
Инна, я хочу поблагодарить Вас за подробный список. Видно, что Вы действительно заинтересованы в изменениях в своей жизни. С чего бы Вы хотели начать? Может быть из этого списка выберем что-то одно для начала? Как Вам кажется, что подойдет для начала?

----------


## I_n_n_a

> Как приятно видеть человека с таким большим списком задач на развитие!
> Чувствую, работы на ближайшее время нам будет предостаточно.
> Инна, я хочу поблагодарить Вас за подробный список. Видно, что Вы действительно заинтересованы в изменениях в своей жизни. С чего бы Вы хотели начать? Может быть из этого списка выберем что-то одно для начала? Как Вам кажется, что подойдет для начала?


Они все взаимосвязаны, они меня все интересуют.... мне нужно 
- преодолеть пассивность и леность;
- поверить в чудо, в себя и в свои возможности;
- перестать отождествлять себя со своими недостатками;

хочу, чтобы появилось желание жить... "Глубокое разочарование, пассивность, отчуждение от внешнего мира и взаимодействия в социуме, психосоматические явления" - а то вот это меня приводит просто в отчаяние... почему я не такая как все... Почему я настолько ужасно ленива? ...

----------


## Нитай дас

Спасибо Инна, что так четко сформулировали наиболее важное для Вас.
Правильно ли я понимаю, что самым болезненным для Вас из перечисленного является тема "Глубокое разочарование, пассивность, отчуждение от внешнего мира и взаимодействия в социуме, психосоматические явления"? Можем ли мы начать с этого?

----------


## I_n_n_a

> Спасибо Инна, что так четко сформулировали наиболее важное для Вас.
> Правильно ли я понимаю, что самым болезненным для Вас из перечисленного является тема "Глубокое разочарование, пассивность, отчуждение от внешнего мира и взаимодействия в социуме, психосоматические явления"? Можем ли мы начать с этого?


Да!  Это то, что я чувствую достаточно давно, и что является тем комом, из-за которого я чувствую, что со мной что-то не так... И что это грозится меня уничтожить... Это по-настоящему страшно... Я может страстно желаю быть как все, да не получается - просто радоваться жизни, работать.... Я живу с оглядкой, а хочу жить как сердце подскажет... 
Спасибо Вам, *Нитай*, за Вашу доброту, оптимизм, терпение и столь огромное внимание ко мне! Может у меня есть какой-то шанс все это распутать...

----------


## Нитай дас

Спасибо и Вам, Инна! Нам предстоит большая работа. Запаситесь терпением. Если понадобится, мы будем делать паузы, чтобы Вы могли что-то обдумать, отдохнуть. Если нам надо будет сделать такую остановку, пожалуйста, скажите. 
Давайте попробуем конкретизировать наша задачу. Давайте представим какую-либо конкретную жизненную ситуацию в которой будет заметен ожидаемый результат нашей работы. Возьмите какой-нибудь пример из Вашего будущего (ситуацию) и опишите ее такой, как Вам бы хотелось. Какие чувства Вы хотели бы испытывать, какие мысли желаете, какие переживания, как Вы хотите себя проявлять, как хотите, чтобы к Вам относились другие в этой ситуации. Пофантазируйте. Опишите ее кратко - 3-5 предложений, пожалуйста.

----------


## I_n_n_a

> Спасибо и Вам, Инна! Нам предстоит большая работа. Запаситесь терпением. Если понадобится, мы будем делать паузы, чтобы Вы могли что-то обдумать, отдохнуть. Если нам надо будет сделать такую остановку, пожалуйста, скажите. 
> Давайте попробуем конкретизировать наша задачу. Давайте представим какую-либо конкретную жизненную ситуацию в которой будет заметен ожидаемый результат нашей работы. Возьмите какой-нибудь пример из Вашего будущего (ситуацию) и опишите ее такой, как Вам бы хотелось. Какие чувства Вы хотели бы испытывать, какие мысли желаете, какие переживания, как Вы хотите себя проявлять, как хотите, чтобы к Вам относились другие в этой ситуации. Пофантазируйте. Опишите ее кратко - 3-5 предложений, пожалуйста.


*Нитай*, мне сложно. Я и так пребываю в постоянной фантазии... относительно того, что есть человек, который понимает мое состояние, мою полную оторванность от общества, от того, что я как немая, со мной ни о чем не поговоришь - это уже все признают, и мама - раздражается на меня ( она мне что-то говорит - тебе нужно это, тебе нужно то, а я отмахиваюсь и злюсь, как будто мною распоряжаются, а сама-то я понимаю, что я за себя не отвечаю), я вообще в таком диком беспокойстве пребываю, я как с небес падаю, когда до конца осознаю, что я в материальном рабстве нахожусь, что нет никого, кто мог бы понять, что я все отрицаю, отрицаю необходимость выйти за пределы собственного мирка, что я есть вообще, сестра (человек, с которым я по жизни всегда была) - тоже говорит, что я странная, что от меня никакого эмоционального отклика, с папой вообще контакта нет - и мне страшно, я одна в этом мире, и больше не могу оставаться наедине со своим умом, он меня утаскивает куда-то... Я в буквальном смысле хочу бежать ото всех, потому что чувствую всю нелепость происходящего... Меня все дико раздражает.... У меня настолько дикое желание быть свободной ото всего, что я и малейшую обязанность отрицаю, а чтобы находиться постоянно в одном и том же коллективе - я как замурованная... Все же увидят какая я.... Совершенно не вписываюсь в рамки общественной жизни... Я зацепилась за того человека, что он меня спасет...ото всего и всех....но это это дикость.... у меня в голове пустота и я физически чувствоваю себя отделенной от людей.... я не знаю как это объяснить, как будто их нет рядом со мной, и что меня нет рядом с ними, а есть кто-то, кто наблюдает за этими людьми, оценивает их, а меня как будто нет.... Той, которая должна вовне действовать - я не понимаю уже как это - просто что-то сказать.... 

На работе кроме слов - да, хорошо, спасибо, я ничего не говорю, коллектив думает, что я всех игнорю, наверное... Я как будто не понимаю, где я нахожусь и что надо делать.... Я постоянно хочу уснуть.... чтобы не ощущать этот ужас... что я ничего не хочу, и ничего не хочу хотеть.... Но я так хочу чувствовать, что меня воспринимают правильно, а не той, какой я кажусь! Когда кто-то говорит, я тебя не знаю, ты ничего о себе не рассказываешь, у меня состояние дикого ужаса - так значит меня никто не знает, и я сама себя не знаю! Я остолбеваю от ужаса... Как Вам сказать - я знаю только свой страх, страх, что я всех и все отрицаю.... Но как я хочу выговориться кому-то но...открываю рот...и как рыба не знаю, что сказать....а в душе ужас и слезы еле сдерживаемые! Внутри такой гнев и раздражение, что я не могу выражать свои чувства, требовать внимания, что нужно быть в рамках постоянно.... Я не могу больше сдерживаться - я в постоянном гневе, я не могу себя контролировать, обида так сильна, что переросла в ненависть, и мне нужен объект, который бы принял мои эмоции, я не могу себя утихомирить, у меня какое-то вселенское презрение ко всему и обида на мир... жутчайшее состояние... и мне еще страшнее оттого, что все вокруг играют какие-то роли, и прекрасно себя чувствуют от выполнения своих обязанностей, то есть понимают, решают что-то, а мне хочется сбежать, у меня в голове пустота... 

я на работе как предмет мебели - да даже как секретарь я никуда не гожусь, я ксерю и множу бумажки и все и молчу.... а что делать в остальное время.... я как проваливаюсь постоянно куда-то.... я не могу есть, не могу спать, думаю, что со мной дальше будет - прошел год... все говорят - я худею... я прихожу домой - и у меня такой гнев, что все также....что мама по-прежнему то же самое говорит, что я как школьница, а она все также пытается мой досуг мне расписать, не понимая, что со мной происходит....она ведь никогда мантру не читала, она употребляет только спиртное (пиво)и курит я вижу, что она глупеет, деградирует, но вместе с тем я ощущаю то же самое! И при этом все равно она не отрицает общество.  Я понимаю, ей тоже плохо, а тут я плачу. Я уже боюсь плакать... Один раз она допытывалалсь-допытывалась, я как ребенок малый разрыдалась, а потом слово за слово она уже на меня начала злиться - мол, ты не хочешь работать, а что ты хочешь, будешь дома сидеть, а кто будет мне лекарства на старости лет покупать и т.д., какая у тебя жизненная позиция? А? Это то, что я очень боялась.... Я отпрянула от нее. Я подумала, как в этой песне - "Мой друг не пьет и не курит - лучше бы пил и курил"...

В моих фантазиях я чувствую, что ко мне должны относиться как к важному, знающему человеку. Хотя на деле все наоборот. Я отрицаю все материальное.... У меня нет к нему интереса! Мне кажется, что у меня есть друзья, которые меня ценят и любят и знают, какая я хорошая. Я хочу, чтобы коллектив признавал меня ценной единицей, брал бы меня в расчет  , а в действительности в глазах других я выгляжу неумехой и очень растерянным человеком. Я даже боюсь как-то себя обозначить. Даже другие секретари ведут себя куда достойнее (или ощущают), они как бы вжились в роль и ведут себя как-то так как надо... А я бедолага свободолюбивая, стыдно мне за себя! Что меня изгнали из отдела и посадили в секретари и что прошло уже 2 года, а я как была в той точке так и осталась. Девушка, которая вместо меня была, справляется прекрасно и с теми, и с тем.... То есть она не бунтует, уважительна ко всем.... А я получается то, что она мне написала на бумажке, то и делаю... Прошел год, нормальных людей бы уже повысили, а я все сижу на самой низкой должности и понимаю, что во мне никто не заинтересован, а я боюсь уже что-то там о себе заикнуться.... Получается я никому не нужна... С тем же успехом бумажки может ксерить и человек более доброжелательный и менее злобный внутри.... А я ксерю и злюсь а всех... И при этом хочется чувствовать собственную важность... Хочется, чтобы меня хвалили, любили, но мне абсолютно нечем это доказать... И я чувствую себя все больше и больше лодырем... 

А хочется... Хочется... я боюсь пасть еще ниже.... Я чувствую себя никем.... я боюсь перестать себя гнобить...

----------


## Нитай дас

Инна, я благодарен Вам за выражение своих чувств!
И я также благодарен, что Вы их выражаете мне, позволяя мне соприкоснуться с Вашем внутренним миром.
Мне было больно читать о том, что с Вами происходит, о Ваших страданиях. Как я понял, Вам очень тяжело, как будто Вас от других отделяет стена непонимания, и нет возможности изменить свою жизнь.
При этом важно заметить, сколько энергии в Вашем бессилии. Это видно из текста. Вы сильная.
Инна, скажите, пожалуйста, а человека должны любить обязательно за что-то? За что тогда мама любит младенца, ведь он еще ничего не умеет и не может? Он просто есть. Один этот факт сам по себе без каких-либо дополнительных доказательств является основанием для признания и любви. Как Вам это откликается?

----------


## I_n_n_a

> Инна, скажите, пожалуйста, а человека должны любить обязательно за что-то? За что тогда мама любит младенца, ведь он еще ничего не умеет и не может? Он просто есть. Один этот факт сам по себе без каких-либо дополнительных доказательств является основанием для признания и любви. Как Вам это откликается?


Честно, никак.... Младенец сам по себе как бы должен вызывать любовь ... смотря какая мама... многие мамы оставляют своих детей... извините, сама удивляюсь собственной жесткости и черствости... видимо, я полностью на уровне ума живу, поскольку на сердце груз...я очень греховный человек...    мне противопоказано иметь семью - я всех затерроризирую....

Даже если и мама хорошая, то да. 

От ребенка ведь потом много ожиданий...

----------


## Нитай дас

Спасибо за честность, Инна, что Вы мне не подыгрываете. С Вами приятно иметь дело.
Расскажите, пожалуйста, кратко об отношениях Вашей мамы со своими родителями и Вашего папы со своими родителями. Насколько счастливым было их детство, насколько они напитаны родительской беспричинной любовью, вниманием, поддержкой, либо напротив ранены чем-то. В каких они сейчас отношениях, в них больше уважения или есть обиды, страх, гнев?

----------


## Нитай дас

Информация для посетителей форума - дальнейшие обсуждения с Инной переместились в личную переписку.

----------

